# How much essential oil per lb of melt and pour lip balm?



## SoapGrove (Dec 16, 2013)

How much essential oil (not flavor oils) can I put in 1lb of melt and pour lip balm?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I've not used pre-made lip balm base, but when I make my own from scratch, I use about 1% essential oil (EO) based on the weight of the other ingredients

If your balm base = 100 grams, that would be a total of 1 gram of EOs. 
If you have a scale that only weighs in ounces, that would be 0.16 oz by wt for 1 pound of base. 
If you have a gram scale (and mixing units), you'd add about 4.5 g for 1 pound of base. 

That said, I would back off to maybe 0.5% or so, if I were using a mint EO or other strongly scented EO. Peppermint at 1% might be too much of a good thing for me. But YMMV.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SoapGrove (Dec 16, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> Well, I've not used pre-made lip balm base, but when I make my own from scratch, I use about 1% essential oil (EO) based on the weight of the other ingredients
> 
> If your balm base = 100 grams, that would be a total of 1 gram of EOs.
> If you have a scale that only weighs in ounces, that would be 0.16 oz by wt for 1 pound of base.
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 17, 2013)

I understand your point, Victojenni, about using eucalyptus for respiratory issues -- but I don't know that I personally would use it in a lip balm. YMMV, though, so do you add eucalyptus to lip balm? If so, what % would you recommend?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2013)

DeeAnna, 

lsg deleted that person's post because he was a spammer. It doesn't matter what he wrote since he only wanted someone to click on his spammy link.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks, Hazel. I wondered about it at the time. But you never know -- some legit posters sometimes share some interesting opinions. :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2013)

You're right. If this person had been legit, I would have been interested in hearing more about it. I really need to use up the Eucalyptus I have on hand. It was an excellent sale so I had bought a pound of it.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2013)

Just as a note on Eucalyptus Oil in lip balm or any other product you might ingest - in a word *don't*.  Eucalyptus is as toxic as wintergreen, if not more so.  The reason it's not worried about in aromatherapy is that it doesn't smell good enough to eat....


----------



## Hazel (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Lindy! That's good to know. I'll stick with using it in soap and air fresheners.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah that's the safe place for it.... LOL

It's amazing how toxic most EO's are and how some are actually deadly, like Wintergreen and Eucalyptus...


----------

